# $320 uber fare. Lady cant pay her rent now.



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/02/be-smarter-than-that-uber-users/


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/02/be-smarter-than-that-uber-users/


I'm a little upset about this entire article, as a matter of fact, I get upset about all these articles. Seems like everyone of these articles, the drivers name is always muhammed. How does this guy always get the best fares. Damn it, share your secrets, how do you find the most ignorant of people to drive? Please share.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I'm a little upset about this entire article, as a matter of fact, I get upset about all these articles. Seems like everyone of these articles, the drivers name is always muhammed. How does this guy always get the best fares. Damn it, share your secrets, how do you find the most ignorant of people to drive? Please share.


Are you thinking about changing your name?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I'm a little upset about this entire article, as a matter of fact, I get upset about all these articles. Seems like everyone of these articles, the drivers name is always muhammed. How does this guy always get the best fares. Damn it, share your secrets, how do you find the most ignorant of people to drive? Please share.


AND he got the 6 star award! friggin awesome month he is having.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I've seen several articles already on the UBER side of it. Saying, hey, look, she accepted the surge. Being drunk is not an excuse for stupidity. If you can't handle the alcohol, don't drink


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I've seen several articles already on the UBER side of it. Saying, hey, look, she accepted the surge. Being drunk is not an excuse for stupidity. If you can't handle the alcohol, don't drink


I wrote an email to Denver's 9News team calling their piece sensationalized bullshit. Explained to them that part-timers like myself aren't dumb enough (or desperate enough) to drive on a night like that for $5/hour (the normal Uber rates). And that the only reason I gave up my night with my friends was to make money. That there's a disconnect to reporting someone was overcharge because they raised fares but not bringing up the fact that at normal rates drivers work for minimum wage. And that if Uber didn't raise rates like that, non-desperate part-timers wouldn't be driving, in which case it would be like getting a cab 2+ hours wait times.

I like how one person they interviewed said, "I called a cab before taking Uber and they were a bit backlogged." Way to bury the ****ing lead. If you called a cab between 1230a-230am in Denver during Uber's 9.8x surge, they were quoting 2.5 hours wait. How do I know? I called them during that time to check. That was after waiting on hold 18 minutes to be told it was a 2+ hour wait. Another one interviewed said had she known it would be so expensive she would have called a friend to take her home. Yeah, the friend that wasn't drunk on Halloween, was sitting at home awake at 2am with nothing better to do than to get up, drive with the drunks, and pick you up and take you home and then drive themselves back home all for free. Doubtful. Doubtful even if you paid them $40.

These people are ignorant of what the surge pricing actual accomplishes. And none of the sensational pieces about people getting over charged actually address these other points.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Shows how irresponsible she is..... She's out partying with her rent money. No brainer, you can't handle your liquor so its someone else's fault. That the problem with society. They're irresponsible and can't accept responsibility for their actions.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Shows how irresponsible she is..... She's out partying with her rent money. No brainer, you can't handle your liquor so its someone else's fault. That the problem with society. They're irresponsible and can't accept responsibility for their actions.


I agree Muhammed, and she collected more money than the fare. What did she do with the extra cash?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I'm a little upset about this entire article, as a matter of fact, I get upset about all these articles. Seems like everyone of these articles, the drivers name is always muhammed. How does this guy always get the best fares. Damn it, share your secrets, how do you find the most ignorant of people to drive? Please share.


Aaaand he gets 72 virgins!!! (for blowing himself up) life is just not fair!


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Stripping pays pretty good...


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

unter ling said:


> I agree Muhammed, and she collected more money than the fare. What did she do with the extra cash?


Tequila shotssssss!!!! Lol


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Fireball !!!!!!

Gotta love that cinnamon whiskey. Give them all a free fireball shot before they leave the car. Get them started. I'll cover the cost of the shot when I pick them up at 2am, on the surge


----------



## Cameron B. (Aug 30, 2014)

Poor girl. It was her birthday and not one of her friends thought to pay for her ride home. 

My advice: get new friends and/or learn to read.


----------



## moni4nuttin (Oct 22, 2014)

The surge is what keeps Uber in business.


----------



## 556baller (Sep 8, 2014)

Read the comments on that article, thats the best part. No matter how hard I try, I can't feel bad for a person who has been out buying drinks all night, and then feels like the ride home was too expensive. Not to also mention they in some way felt like their time was too valuable to wait for a taxi...


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

With $600 in checking account she
1. should NOT be partying!
2. should not be getting car service to go places!
3. get better place to live! (600 in SF gets u a closet)


----------



## CarGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

Didn't she raise over $500 for her $360 fare? I guess she got a free ride and some leftover change..I wonder what the amount is up to now


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

CarGuy said:


> Didn't she raise over $500 for her $360 fare? I guess she got a free ride and some leftover change..I wonder what the amount is up to now


the sad part is people actually donated money to her. Basically, saying its ok to party and get drunk, be irresponsible and we are here to bail you out. How about tough love. Quit giving her money, you're not fixing the issue, you're making it worse. Someone teach her a lesson and give her an eviction notice. She's not going to learn with all of this enabling.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> With $600 in checking account she
> 1. should NOT be partying!
> 2. should not be getting car service to go places!
> 3. get better place to live! (600 in SF gets u a closet)


she shouldve been riding the bus with the amount of money she had. Sorry but at $300 you should be using metro, not even a taxi. Seriously, this chick is dysfunctional.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Its funny how some passengers complain that they have been overcharged while Uber clearly informs them its surge pricing and asks them to confirm. If uber does surge, its a company thing if these people dont like it then they should not ride. And Ive read so many stories that they have been charged 300-500 and now they cant pay their bills. Guess what? dont party and get so drunk that you dont know wtf youre doing. Hate these passengers.


----------

